
A reality check on Tesla  - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/15/opinion/harley-tesla-best/index.html?hpt=hp_bn7
======
alloftheabove
I'm not too concerned about the current lack of charging stations. More will
come. I am sure Wyoming was one of the last states to get cell coverage too.

